

Show HN: Touch-Typing Game with Victorian Erotic Fiction (NSFW Text) - ukoki
http://gentletouch.peterellisjones.com

======
noio
I'm typing too fast for this game. _Puts sunglasses on_.

Every time I press "space", the game reloads the textbox _after_ I've already
entered the first letter of the next word. Then the game thinks I've made an
error.

~~~
modoc
Same here. I'm absolutely hitting the right keys, but it's losing the first
letter of the new word every time unless I pause myself between words for an
extra second or two.

------
Vaskivo
Ah... Nothing like erotica/porn/sexyness to motivate a person :)

I like it. I like the idea and the choice of text. Victorian english and
erotism go hand in hand. (It may be a cultural fetish, I don't know).

My only criticism is the annoying pop-up when failing. I would rather repeat
the word than have the annoying pop-up and restarting the sentence. It just
breaks the flow.

[EDIT] Another thing. The failing, Enter exits the pop up but I dont have
folus on the text-box (I have to click it). Please fix this. Don't break the
flow.

------
leni536
It's a really good idea bit it punishes me way too much for a misspelled word.
I do not want to start over from the beginning and I neither want to skip in
the story.

------
ukoki
Looks like it's been taken off HN. Any know why? Because of the NSFW content?

------
mstechfreak22
There are some typing games in
[http://www.typingstudy.com](http://www.typingstudy.com) ... not erotic though
:D

------
ricardobeat
If you type too fast, the last letter is lost before switching to the next
word.

------
sean-duffy
I have to say, I wasn't expecting _incestuous_ erotic fiction!

